# Let's hear it.



## TTTHHHPPP (Apr 4, 2008)

*not a chance*

In less than 30 days he has demonstrated an unbelievable lack of character and the ability to judge it in people as is obvious from his cabinet selections.
Hes nothing more than a puppet for Reid and Pelosi. Id like to strap the three of them to a Saturn 5 moon rocket and launch them into space.
Sorry, hes just a joke as an American.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Parkie said:


> Or are you going to dwell on this until 2012? I also noticed a lot of you saying 2010, don't know why...


Yes, I am going to dwell on this till 2012! Parkie, Are you old enough to vote? I say that because if you voted you would know that in 2010 we get to vote again for members of the Senate and the House of Represenatives. Senators are every six years and members of Congress are every two years. In case you don't know, the dums controll the House and the Senate. There is a great chance to get some new and hopefully better Republican members in there in 2010.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Ahbama has stuttered his way thru to this point....This so called stimulus packages is going to be a failure and at the expense of this country.....the democrat controlled congress is a mess with Reid and that wench Pelosi running things.....the transparency that Ahbama has promied has failed to show it's self.....he promised no ear marks...there was plenty in this package...now all this being said....I will say Good for Ahbama, because he has now come out and clarified his position on the "Fairness Doctrine" and said he is against it.....if he does anything good in the future I will say "atta boy" and good job....but given his past and history....well....it dosnt look good....


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

Parkie said:


> Ahem, a lot of you already know me, so I will try not to offend anybody already. I will try my hardest to stay calm and not take things personal, I hope you will all do the same. Now that we have a new president in the whitehouse that AMERICA voted in, will you have an open mind and accept him, maybe hope for the best and see what happens in four years? Or are you going to dwell on this until 2012? I also noticed a lot of you saying 2010, don't know why...
> 
> I hope that he will be a good president and that even if you don't agree with some certain "rumors" that have been going around, you will find that they are not "rumors", and you will accept his views. If you don't, I hope that you can patiently wait, as we did with bush, for the next election. Let's stay calm. I will try.



How many threads are you going to start with this same message? 

:dontknow:


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

AKM said:


> Yes, I am going to dwell on this till 2012! Parkie, Are you old enough to vote? I say that because if you voted you would know that in 2010 we get to vote again for members of the Senate and the House of Represenatives. Senators are every six years and members of Congress are every two years. In case you don't know, the dums controll the House and the Senate. There is a great chance to get some new and hopefully better Republican members in there in 2010.


I should have rephrased that. What I meant was that a lot of people keep talking about that in context with the president. If it matters, WHICH IT DOES NOT!, I am not old enought to vote. How old I am is not relevant.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

silver pine said:


> how many threads are you going to start with this same message?
> 
> :dontknow:


As many as I want to post, PAL!


----------



## TTTHHHPPP (Apr 4, 2008)

*Wow*

If youre not old enough to vote then you got REAL STUPID REAL FAST!


----------



## djdmotorsports (Feb 5, 2009)

Will he fix some things? Yes

Will he break some things? Yep

Is the stuff he is going to fix worth the stuff hes going to break? I bet not.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

You know what guys, don't even worry about it. If all you can say is stuff about ME then maybe you shouldn't post. Calling me stupid isn't going to get you anywhere so shut the #[email protected]! up. Like I said, it is obvious that this was a dumb idea so don't even post here. I am just going to unsubscribe.


----------



## djdmotorsports (Feb 5, 2009)

I would assume your probally not a stupid kid. That was a tick out of line, but it is the internet and words can fly a little faster than in real life.

This issue with a post like that in a forum like this is, your essentially running into the GOP National convention with an Obama T-Shirt on and expecting to walk back out without a stab wound of some kind.

Politics is a sticky subject, and most people here more than likely do not agree with a lot of my personal views. Smart idea is just to not churn up the pot if all your going to get is crappy butter (pretty nice mid 1800's anology  ).


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Parkie, How old are you? Yes, it does matter how old you are! For one thing, I doubt that you are a property owner and I doubt that you pay taxes. You, imo, lack the experience in life that is needed to comment on who makes a good/bad POTUS. Heck, most adults don't even know what makes a good/bad POTUS let alone a kid.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

djdmotorsports said:


> I would assume your probally not a stupid kid. That was a tick out of line, but it is the internet and words can fly a little faster than in real life.
> 
> This issue with a post like that in a forum like this is, your essentially running into the GOP National convention with an Obama T-Shirt on and expecting to walk back out without a stab wound of some kind.
> 
> Politics is a sticky subject, and most people here more than likely do not agree with a lot of my personal views. Smart idea is just to not churn up the pot if all your going to get is crappy butter (pretty nice mid 1800's anology  ).


Well spoken.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Parkie, dont go away, You have a lot in life to learn. You havnt mentioned your age....I'm 51....a distance runner and more active than most high school kids. There is quit a bit you need to learn, once you get away from the liberal mind set and the lousy teachers...get away from MTV and Hollywood types and trust your conservative friends and conservatism......it is a whole lot better for this great country than what liberals have in store......:wink:


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

AKM said:


> Parkie, How old are you? Yes, it does matter how old you are! For one thing, I doubt that you are a property owner and I doubt that you pay taxes. You, imo, lack the experience in life that is needed to comment on who makes a good/bad POTUS. Heck, most adults don't even know what makes a good/bad POTUS let alone a kid.


How do I say this?.... Well, I would say that, (now this is just my thinking), if I can't vote I _probably don't pay taxes or own property_:doh:. I think that a lot of people live with their _parents_ when they are 18. I am not 18. You don't need to know my age. Like I said, it is not relevant. I come for a very political family so I do have my two cents as far as that goes. I do agree that many adults do not know what makes a good POTUS.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I like Meat said:


> Parkie, dont go away, You have a lot in life to learn. You havnt mentioned your age....I'm 51....a distance runner and more active than most high school kids. There is quit a bit you need to learn, once you get away from the liberal mind set and the lousy teachers...get away from MTV and Hollywood types and trust your conservative friends and conservatism......it is a whole lot better for this great country than what liberals have in store......:wink:


Lets PLEASE not go down this road again. I really want YOU to leave me alone. Even though you were a marine :icon_salut:. I also play football. It's nice that you stay healthy.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Parkie said:


> Lets PLEASE not go down this road again. I really want YOU to leave me alone. Even though you were a marine :icon_salut:. I also play football. It's nice that you stay healthy.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow, someones got a sense of humor. Do you know what that is? Seems like you guys like to suck the laughter out of everything that moves.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Ahem,

All the love in the world couldn't save you,
All the innocence inside,
You know I tried to make you, oh,
Tried to make you change your mind,
And it hurts so much to see you,
And how you left yourself behind,
You know I wouldn't want to be you, oh,
Now there's a hell I can't describe,

A song by Guns n' roses. Suits this thread nicely, doncha think? Fits both sides.:set1_punch:


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Check out the new avataar.


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

Parkie said:


> You know what guys, don't even worry about it. If all you can say is stuff about ME then maybe you shouldn't post. Calling *me stupid *isn't going to get you anywhere so shut the #[email protected]! up. Like I said, it is obvious that *this was a dumb idea *so don't even post here. I am just going to unsubscribe.



Since you can't leave it alone  and don't want to continue your duplicate post, I'll repost this here. 

_Lighten up, Francis. Nobody is trying to steal your helmet. 

I think this country is in trouble BECAUSE of people like you. The ones who are willing to sit back and wait to see what happens. 

The delegates to the Continental Congress EXPECTED "the people" to get involved in government. We can call, write, email, protest, cajole and impeach the scallywags if it's required. THEY are suppose to respond to US. 

The voters that bothered to vote elected a CHICAGO politician to the Whitehouse and he's surrounded himself with other CHICAGO politicians like Rahm-bo. This is NOT a good thing. 

*Perhaps you could provide a list of any Honest, Upright, Law-abiding CHICAGO politicians that you are aware of.* I'll assume Obama is at the top of your list. He's at the top of my list also but it's a different kind of list. _


:happy1:


----------



## polarbear06 (Oct 30, 2007)

"If you're conservative at 20 you have no heart...If you're liberal at 30 you have no brain"-Sir Winston Churchill

Rock on Parkie with you're liberal ideas...I just hope you outgrow them.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Silver Pine said:


> Since you can't leave it alone  and don't want to continue your duplicate post, I'll repost this here.
> 
> _Lighten up, Francis. Nobody is trying to steal your helmet.
> 
> ...


I'll be honest, lately, other than Obama of course, there haven't really been any. I think Blagojavetch or however the hell you spell his name was a piece of work. Did you see his hair? Come on! He looked like the little lego dudes...


----------

